# Making Stem Light Fixtures



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

I find making stem fixtures this way very easy.

Making light fixtures


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

What a GREAT idea.......Yogi, I don't lnow how you do it, but you come up with some of the cleverest ideas.....


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

When using brass for lights, the brass can be one of the wire leads, just feed a single wire to the center of a bulb and solder the outside of the bulb/socket to the hollow brass rod. 
This allows for much smaller tubes to be used and if you use transformer enamel wire, it can be very small.


----------



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dean. 
Dan, 
I will have to give the single wire hook up a try.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Yogi for a cool idea. I'll have to try that one. Later RJD


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Pretty slick, Yogi. You are one innovative guy!


----------

